Ask HN: What's your favourite ISO standard code? - gidztech
======
Nicksil
I'm a big fan 8601

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_8601](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_8601)

~~~
jessemillar
Came here to say the same thing. 8601 can really helps simplify the handling
of dates in APIs. [http://apiux.com/2013/03/20/5-laws-api-dates-and-
times/](http://apiux.com/2013/03/20/5-laws-api-dates-and-times/)

------
gidztech
There's 22560 to pick from: [https://www.iso.org/standards-catalogue/browse-
by-ics.html](https://www.iso.org/standards-catalogue/browse-by-ics.html)

